# Sticky  Dairy Sheep Links



## bergere

Here are a couple of good links about Dairy sheep.

http://milkingsheep.com/sheep-milk-production/

http://www.ansci.wisc.edu/extension...rger Breeds of sheep editted 9-26-04 Proc.pdf



If anyone has another good link on milking sheep, let me know.


Was to say... LINKS.... on the Title.


----------

